# Snails trouble again



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Im still new to the snail scene so any advice would be awesome.

On xmas day i got some gravel for my smaller tank which is black and small stones wheras before they has big multicoloured stones. I cleaned the tank out completely but ket about half the original tank water to reuse and keep some of the bacteria as its an udergravel filter system. My 3 apple snails and 2 malaysian trumpet snails went in and were looking fine for 12 hours but now my 2 trumpets have disappeard??? And my 3 apple snails have stopped moving and are still inside there shell but not moving. i would understaqnd if its 1 but its all 3 and with the plans for a betta i need to know whats going on.

cheers guys

jack


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

How are the water parameters? Could the temp be off?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Water paroametres are perfect and the temp is 29 degrees.

The brown one has moved a bit but the other 2 havent


----------

